# Why does my Primo-a 100mg keep CRASHING?!



## -TOXIC- (Jan 4, 2019)

This is my 3rd batch now that has crashed and I can't figure out why. I used the 2/18% with Ba/BB and grape seed oil and over night it crashed. Next time I did the 2/20% with same Ba/BB in grape seed and same result. Now I used 2/20% in Ba/BB but with MCT oil and overnight... same thing. Its only 100mg/cc Primo-A. So what could be going on. My math is spot on and so are my grams. Ive quadruple checked. Is there anything I can add to this batch to possibly save it? Im about to give up on Primo all together at this point. Help guys!


----------



## -TOXIC- (Jan 10, 2019)

No thoughts anyone?


----------



## Looneytuned (Jan 11, 2019)

I have no experience with it but maybe bcus its primo-a. Might have to drop the dose to 75mg.


----------



## Looneytuned (Jan 11, 2019)

Possibly even 50mg. Its gonna be painful af at 100mg.


----------



## Slowmoe (Jan 15, 2019)

Yeah primo A is a bitch


----------



## -TOXIC- (Jan 26, 2019)

Uncapped every bottle, doubled the MCT, Ba and BB and reheated and refiltered it all for it to be 50mg/CC and its holding and no crash!


----------



## HUMANALIFE (Jan 29, 2019)

*Eo*

Wonder if 20%  EO, 20% BB would have it holding at 75mg-100mg.  Ive had luck with EO holding some hard compounds or blends together.


----------

